# Upgrading from a Gaggia Classic to an Olympia Cremina - Part 1



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Although I've been very happy with my PID'd Gaggia Classic for a while now I've been getting an urge for an upgrade - you know how it is. I'd put some money aside and I had come down on either a Expobar Dual Boiler or a Rocket Cellini Plus (with the Expobar seeming increasingly like the better option despite the glamour of the Rocket).

Then I saw EdPirie's post here for a reconditioned 1974 Olympia Cremina for £850. I'd never considered a Cremina before simply because of their outrageous price new (£1000 more than an Alex Duetto) and their rarity on the second-hand market. Then I began to ponder - I have to admit that Londinium's description of the Cremina as 'The finest domestic espresso machine in the world. Period' was a factor and the idea of owning a bit of legendary, uncompromised Swiss engineering. I was also beginning to be attracted to the idea of a lever machine adding that extra bit of involvement in the process and it seemed that the Cremina was not as difficult to master nor as problematic as other lever machines. It had never crossed my mind to consider a machine that was almost 40 years old, but given its simplicity (no pump, no electronics), the quality of its engineering and the fact it had been fully reconditioned, that didn't seem to be an issue. I favour espresso and I don't make that many coffees at a time - usually one or two. I have a kitchen with limited space. The Cremina is an investment that will keep its value.

And, most importantly, no one seemed to deny that it made superb coffee.

So I last night I drove across town. Ed made me an espresso. I was sold. Here it is:






.

Compared to an E61 machine like a Rocket or an IZZO it looks understated and surprisingly small. Here it is next to my Classic:






. In terms of looks, it has a sort of modest, timeless appeal apart from the side panels are shade of brown that I will politely describe as tan (was there really a moment in the 60s or 70s when tan was considered a cool colour for kitchen equipment?).

There was a moment of disillusionment - what the hell have I done when I could have got a shiny new Rocket Cellini for not a whole lot more but, to be honest, I had been moving away from Rocket when they brought out their new dual boiler machine with a separate PID control on the end of a plug-in cable, so not to spoil its looks; that, to me, suggest some skewed priorities in design. Olympia machines are strictly functional, the beauty (tan side panels aside) is in engineering in the Swiss tradition of Nagra tape recorders, Rolex watches and Leica cameras (OK, Leica are German but you get what I mean).

But the real question is, what is the coffee like? I'm not going to answer that for a few days. This is a new relationship, we are just getting to know each other, give us a chance. I'll report back after the weekend.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

A glance at the HB forums will show you how highly they are regarded. The fact that it's still functional now is surely an indicator that you will get years of use from it.

You've probably already seen it but there's a fairly in depth video of Mark Prince from CoffeeGeek pulling a shot with one:


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

RoloD are you selling your Classic at all? I do fancy trying a PID classic. Thanks


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Jason1wood said:


> RoloD are you selling your Classic at all? I do fancy trying a PID classic. Thanks


 I am indeed very soon. It comes with a Rancilio steam wand and a Gaggia base with knock-out draw.

NOW POSTED ON THE 'FOR SALE' SECTION OF THIS FORUM.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

I appear to be following RoloD's path, since yesterday I bought an Olympia Cremina on eBay. It should arrive on Tuesday, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

Where is the best place to go for spares? Orphan Espresso, Olympia-Express ..... or somewhere else that I don't yet know about?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Orphan Espresso. Their service is excellent and postage costs reasonable. Reiss at Londinium might possibly have the odd spare as he used to sell the Cremina.

The Cremina is a lovely little machine. It makes fantastic espresso. I hope you will be very happy together.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jonners said:


> I appear to be following RoloD's path, since yesterday I bought an Olympia Cremina on eBay. It should arrive on Tuesday, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Where is the best place to go for spares? Orphan Espresso, Olympia-Express ..... or somewhere else that I don't yet know about?


Nice going jonners , odd you get a bargain ? What grinder you running that with?


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

It's a 1972 model and I paid £466 for it. Whether it was a bargain remains to be seen! I'm aware that I will be doing some work on it.

My grinder is a Gaggia MD64, new Mazzer SJ burrs.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cool, good price , nothing wrong with doing a bit of work to it. Next move after might be to give the creminia a upgrade in grinder . Deserves better then!!!!


----------



## Deanmp (Mar 16, 2021)

Beautiful machine!


----------

